# Pharmatek - My Experience



## Pharmatek (Sep 6, 2017)

*Pharmatek Labs
*
Pharmatek is a U.K. based lab and has been running for several years now, they rebrand themselves every few years due to other labs imitating their brand and packaging, but instead of the correctly dosed gear that their packaging is used to, it is filled with low quality, worthless product. Pharmatek is integrating a holographic mark on the products to prove their authenticity.

*Legitimacy
*Trusting a source is no easy feat. However, Pharmatek made it very easy for me with their Customer Feedback Group. Host to hundreds of customers, they all share their knowledge and experience and it made it very easy for me to build up trust with them. Their ChemLabs Certificates and pictures of their gear only added to my trust in them,

*Pricing*
Unbeatable. The combination of quality and price is almost unbelievable. To put it simply, if I had 350 dollars in my bank account, I think that would buy me 10 vials of anything you could name, but that's not fact... just thoughts.

*Shipping
*6-day delivery worldwide. Cost? if the first number on this sentence was x, 10(x/3).

*Contacting Pharmatek?
*I'm a big fan of Instagram, I believe Pharmatek do operate through that form of social media, although I am unsure.

_
Read between the lines. Then meet me in the silence if you can.
_- nattyornot_


----------



## Seeker (Sep 6, 2017)

Instagram? Are you fuking serious? You're selling drugs on social media. Lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 6, 2017)

Yayyyyyyyyyy sign me up brahhhh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you pharmatek for sharing your personal experience with yourself 

Btw if you ever have the chance to try Pillars Donuts you should. They are the best.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 6, 2017)

Coincidence?!? Sketchy....


View attachment 4367


International 'Steroid King' shot dead in Cape Town home in possible hit | News24
http://m.news24.com/news24/SouthAfr...ad-in-cape-town-home-in-possible-hit-20170818


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 6, 2017)

cool thread of the day award goes to pharmaphag


----------



## Pharmatek (Sep 6, 2017)

I think you're confused? I simply bought from them, I do not represent them in any way. However, they are giving a free vial of Test Prop with their next 3 orders, so I've heard... Happy Pinning!


----------



## Pharmatek (Sep 6, 2017)

Good thing I don't sell them then


----------



## Pharmatek (Sep 6, 2017)

It appears you failed to meet me in the silence brother


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,


Go Fuk yourself

K Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2017)

Pharmatek said:


> Good thing I don't sell them then



Your ****ing account name is pharmatek you idiot. Do you really think you are that clever?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 6, 2017)

These young guys are really dumb.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 6, 2017)

I remember when contests were fun.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2017)

Now if u would have gave your self a shit review u would have earned our respect


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

Pharm Question is where is Asian? did u all split up? Did he get to keep the Dung Beetle


----------

